# Crossover Guru's I Need Help



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

I picked up a pair or Mirage OM-9's for one heck of a deal but one of the High frequency channels does not work.

I pulled and metered the drivers and they checked out, and the wire to the crossovers checked out.

I believe I narrowed it down to this component which I believe is a Metallized Polyester Film Capacitor rated at 1uF/5%/100V.

Problem is I cannot find a replacement that doesnt have some other letters like CBB, CBB2 or is not the same size.

I was told I could replace it with a regular Metallized Polypropylene Cap (Parts Express said so) like the Solen or Dayton Caps.

I am confused though because on the crossovers there are other 'normal' caps too and they did this for a reason and I am afraid the change may negatively alter the sound characteristics.

So my queastions are....

#1 is this a Metallized Polyester Film Capacitor
#2 is it rated at 1uF/5%/100V
#3 can I replace it with a Metalized Polypropylene Foil Crossover Capacitor (will replace other one in other crossover too)
#4 what do you think will happen with sound

Also here are pics of said component and crossover


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
Nothing will change.


----------



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

Thx, new caps ordered....


----------

